# EMT Bag



## dank (Feb 4, 2015)

Does anyone know of a good, inexpensive, stocked EMT bag that I could put in my car and take to on-call jobs?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 4, 2015)

Google "stocked EMT bag". You'll be amazed at the choices.

They're all basically the same. Overpriced bags with cheap bandages and 10 dollar stethoscopes.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 4, 2015)

If your agency needs you to take a bag with you to a job, then they should be the ones providing it...


----------



## dank (Feb 5, 2015)

I was looking for someone who knew which ones were worth the money and which ones were crap.  Just doing a Google search turns up hundreds.  I'm not that naive that I did not do a search first before posting this question.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 5, 2015)

Sorry. I guess you missed the end of my pervious post.

"They're all basically the same. Overpriced bags with cheap bandages and 10 dollar stethoscopes"

And I'll echo the above post, if your department is requiring you to have a POV bag, they should supply it. If it's just a personal use first aid kit, a zip lock with some band aids and gloves is all you really need.


----------



## dank (Feb 6, 2015)

They do not issue a bag because when we work on-call jobs due to the fact there is no supervisor to report to on scene that would have that equipment.  When we work large scale events they provide the equipment.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 6, 2015)

That sounds a little shady. I'm guessing this is an event type gig? Like, you're hired to show up at a 5k to be the EMT in case something happens?


----------



## Trauma Queen (Feb 6, 2015)

That sounds super off? If I'm expected to work an EMS job, I expect to be provided equipment. Especially since I won't be reimbursed for the costs of supplies used, and the company is getting paid either by the organization paying the company for me to be there, or the insurance company, and in that case I'm not receiving money to repurchase the equipment of mine the company is billing for. 

If you really want to purchase a bag, they're all the same. If anything go cheap, and from there buy supplies from brands you like.


----------



## dank (Feb 10, 2015)

Yes, you got it.  It is Amphibious Medics and it is only a part time gig.  Work when I want, that sort of think.  When we work Spartan Races or any other big event, we get paid and they provide all the supplies.  Thanks for all the help guys!

http://amphibiousmedics.com/


----------



## ZombieEMT (Feb 25, 2015)

While employers should do certain things, like provide appropriate equipment, we all know this is not always the case. For this particular situation, this is something that Amphibious Medics does require, is your own kits. However, from my understanding (at least in this area), is that you are not an employee of Amphibious Medics, you are an independent contractor. This would be a different situation.


----------



## LaceyA (Mar 3, 2015)

I had never heard of amphibious Medics! Seems like a fun part time or side gig!!


----------

